# [SOLVED] ipw2200 intel wireless - networkmanager dbus err

## bluerratiq

Hi everybody,

I am new to the forum and relatively new to gentoo. First of all I would like to salute you all ...

Second I would like to bother you with my problem ... I am trying to set up my wireless card to get rid of this ethernet cable ..

So .. I've compiled ipw2200 as module, i've intaslled ipw2200-firmware from portage .. and here is my problem (misunderstanding ? )

when I do ifconfig -a:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jentu linux # ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:f2:a5:a4:ba  
> ...

 

and 

 *Quote:*   

> jentu linux # iwconfig
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

I cannot figure out why there is no wlan0 or something similar ...

I have all the necesary suuport for wireless in kernel

Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

Thanks a millionLast edited by bluerratiq on Wed May 06, 2009 8:53 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mosburn

Have you installed the module?

 modprobe ipw2200 (I think thats the module name)

----------

## bluerratiq

yes i did install it  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> jentu linux # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> vboxnetflt             69288  0 
> ...

 

used by 0 means that it is not used?

----------

## bluerratiq

ok I've modified /etc/conf.d/net as  *Quote:*   

> config_eth0=( "null" )

 

and now when I do iwconfig I can see an eth1 ... but I still cannot configure it 

I've installed networkmanager and I can see my network in there but when I try to connect I insert the wep key and it doesnt log on ...

any tips ?

----------

## bluerratiq

I've installed wicd and it doesnt recognize eth1

I've intalled NetworkManager (0.6.6) and when starting nm-applet it returns the following warnings (both my wired and wireless cards)

 *Quote:*   

> ** (nm-applet:27102): WARNING **: <WARN>  hal_net_physdev_cb(): dbus returned an error.
> 
>   (org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchProperty) No property net.physical_device on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_15_00_46_ae_75
> 
> ** (nm-applet:27102): WARNING **: <WARN>  hal_net_physdev_cb(): dbus returned an error.
> ...

 

when trying to connect to my wireless network nm-applet says in foregroung:

 *Quote:*   

> ** Message: <info>  Forcing device '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/eth1'
> 
> ** (nm-applet:27499): CRITICAL **: wso_wep_auth_combo_cleanup: assertion `combo != NULL' failed

 

wired network works

 *Quote:*   

> ** Message: <info>  You are now connected to the wired network.

 

does anyone know what should I do / what does that critical message means? 

thanks in advance

----------

## trancedelik

the dbus error is fixed if u downgrade dbus.

the 2nd i dont know  :Mad: 

----------

## bluerratiq

 *trancedelik wrote:*   

> the dbus error is fixed if u downgrade dbus.
> 
> the 2nd i dont know 

 

downgraded from dbus-1.2.3-r1 to dbus-1.1.20 and the warn erros are still there

NetworkManager screws everything up ... it assigns a correct IP and default route but nothing in resolv.conf

everytime when I try to connect to a wireless network it disconnects the wired one

----------

## bluerratiq

I've managed to make it work!

For anyone who has similar problems ... when compiling the kernel compile everything that is related to wireless as module!

I've decided to use iwconfig and forget about networkmanager/wicd and everytime when I was doing  *Quote:*   

> iwconfig eth1 key s:mykey

  i was getting this error  *Quote:*   

> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A)

 

I've compiled ieee80211_crypt_wep as module, loaded it and everything works flawlessly   :Laughing: 

Hope this helps someone sometime ...

Topic closed

Cheers!

----------

## mgrela

Please mark the thread with a [SOLVED] keyword in the topic to indicate, that the problem has been solved.

----------

